# Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!



## TerrorTomato (12. Juni 2011)

*Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Hey Ho!

Wie mittlerweile bekannt ist, wurde das Videointernetportal Kino.to durch das BKA abgeschaltet. Dies sind aufgrund Urheberrechtsverletzung zurückzuführen. Nun hat sich Anonymus "eingeschaltet" und die Internetseite der GVU (Gesellschaft zur Verfolgung von Urheberechtsverletzungen) mithilfe einer DDOS-Attake lahmgelegt.
Anonymus begründet dies mit das Kino.to lediglich eine Suchmaschine zur suche von Filmen und Serien sei. Die einzelnen Streams sind auf anderen Servern gehostet und somit sei in einer Grauzone gehandelt worden. 





> _Wir verurteilen es zutiefst, dass der Staat Teile des Internets  abschaltet. Somit wurde die Freiheit des Internets erneut von  staatlicher Seite her angegriffen und ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung  Zensur beschritten. __Deine Regierung schaltet das Internet ab? Schalte Du Deine Regierung ab.__Diese  Aktionen sind unentschuldbar. [...] Zugang zu und Teilnahme am freien Fluss  der Informationen sind ein Menschenrecht. Anonymous wird nicht untätig  sein, während die türkische Regierung dieses Recht verletzt_.


Hier das Video:


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKDIU7SYzyo&feature=related



einen Ausführlichen Bericht findet ihr auf Wegen Kino.to: Anonymous attackiert GVU-Seite - Golem.de


----------



## Psycho1996 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

    Das ist ja mal lustig^^ Haben wir grad nen Hackerkrieg vor uns oder was?


----------



## Resax (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

ich glaub das ist das falsche video


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Resax schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist das falsche video


 
Ich wollte eigentlich das von Golem verwenden, aber ich kann nur Videos von Youtube einbinden.


----------



## WarPilot (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Wie wurde mal in einem Spiel gesagt "War has changed..."


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Die ganzen Cyperattacken haben mittlerweile ein krasses Ausmaß angenommen - oder waren sie vorher einfach nicht so oft in den Medien?


----------



## Master of Time and Space (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

YouTube - ‪Wer Wind sät , wird Sturm ernten‬‏
Ich finde diese Anonymous Video besser 
"Wir wollen kein größeres Stück vom Kuchen, wir wollen die ganze beschissene Bäckerei"


----------



## Aufpassen (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Wusst ich doch, das Anonymus bei sowas zurück schlägt, war ja nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Ich dachte zwar sie greifen das BKA an, aber die GVU-Seite reicht auch aus.


----------



## Progs-ID (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal lustig^^ Haben wir grad nen Hackerkrieg vor uns oder was?


 Sieht so aus. Alle Welt spricht von Cyberwar. Die Amerikaner drohen schon mit echten Militärschlägen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Machen die in dem Fall richtig auch wen ich selber Nie Kino.to genutz habe und das sage ich nicht mal zu selbst schutz !


----------



## Aufpassen (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> "Wir wollen kein größeres Stück vom Kuchen, wir wollen die ganze beschissene Bäckerei"


 
Zu Geil.


----------



## .Mac (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Zu Geil.


 Loled hard! 

@T Ob die wohl auch was anderes drauf haben als DDoS?


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Juni 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Loled hard!
> 
> @T Ob die wohl auch was anderes drauf haben als DDoS?



Was kann man den anderes machen ?


----------



## Master of Time and Space (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Haben sie nicht auch den Stuxnet Code durch Hacken erlangt?


----------



## X Broster (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



> _Deine Regierung schaltet das Internet ab? Schalte Du Deine Regierung ab._


Der Spruch ist gut gemacht.

Wenn die Regierung meint illigale Aktivitäten zu unterbinden, was ich übrings zu 100% unterstütze, sollten sie keine "Boten" oder "Übermittlungsplattformen" aus dem Verkehr ziehen, sondern die, die die illigalen Aktivitäten ins Netz stellen. So ist es nichts anderes als die Sperrung von Facebook in China. Zensur eben...


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

So langsam wird es ernst. Hoffen wir mal das nicht bald noch PCGHX angegriffen wird, weil sich jemand negativ über die geäussert hat...


----------



## Master of Time and Space (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Aus welchem Grund sollte denn jemand PCGHX bei Anonymous melden?


----------



## hl. Geist (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

@X Broster
was du sagst ist zwar theoretisch richtig. Aber praktikabel ist es trotzdem nicht. Genauso könnte man harte Drogen legalisieren und nur das Handeln damit unter Strafe stellen. Es nützt einfach nix!
Wenn ich vor die Aufgabe gestellt worden wäre, möglichst viel Nutzern das Streamen zu erschweren bzw. unmöglich zu machen, hätt ich auch erst kino.to lahmgelegt und nicht meinetwegen quickload.to.


----------



## joel3214 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Immer dieses sinnlose DDos Angriffe. 
Toll man kann ne zeit lang nicht auf die Seite aber was bringt das ... genau 0.
So was ist nur kindisch und auch für jedes Kind in 0 , nichts zu erlernen und durchzuführen.
Wenn die was gegen solche Vereinigungen/Firmen machen wollen dann müssen sie in deren Netzwerk nach kompromittierenden Sachen suchen damit läst sich dann auch was anfangen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Teilweise befürworte ich ja bestimmte Aktionen von Anonymous, aber das finde ich dann doch wiederum ein bisschen übertrieben. Dass Kino.to abgeschalten wurde ist doch völlig rechtens, die Betreiber haften für die Links auf ihrer Website, auch wenn es eine Fußzeile gab, dass es nicht so sei, es ist trotzdem so. Selbst behaupten sie, sie akzeptieren es nicht, wenn der Staat sich über das Gesetz stellt, aber hier machen sie es selbst? Ganz großes Kino, wirklich.


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Naja, kino.to ist eben eine Grauzone. Es gibt da noch keine wirklichen Gesetze. Und trotzdem hat man sie schonmal alle hops genommen, die HW beschlagnahmt etc. DAS ist es worüber Anon sich aufregt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Ich denke, dass Anonymus Kino.to eher als Symbol nimmt für den immer stärker aufkeimenden Drang in der Regierung das Internet zu kontrollieren und möglicherweiße zu filtern. Das macht ja im Grunde Google auch schon. Als Deutscher bekommt man nicht alle Inhalte zu Gesicht und das wird anderen genauso gehen.
Auch will man wohl zeigen, dass man solche sachen wie sie derzeit in der Türkei bezüglich Internetfilterung/-sperrungen (da wundern die sich noch, dass sie nicht in der EU sind) nicht toleriert.

Einerseits unterstütze ich das sehr und hoffe, dass sie wirklich was bewegen können aber andereseits befürchte ich, dass so die Regierung sich bestärkt sieht das Internet restriktiver zu handhaben.


----------



## Patze93 (12. Juni 2011)

In kurzer Zeit wird es eine neue Plattform geben die dann auch bald ausgereift ist. Dann geht alles wieder von Vorne los.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Die sollten mit DDos aufhören und einfach alle Files vom Server löschen,
Punkt aus Ende!


----------



## X Broster (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



hl. Geist schrieb:


> was du sagst ist zwar theoretisch richtig. Aber praktikabel ist es trotzdem nicht. Genauso könnte man harte Drogen legalisieren und nur das Handeln damit unter Strafe stellen.


 Legal sind illigale Filmkopien aber nicht. Jedoch ist der Genuss nicht strafbar(egal ob Drogen oder Medien). Du vermischt da etwas.

Das Handeln in dem Sinne findet ja nicht statt, man bietet lediglich Links an, so ist es nunmal. Das ist so als ob dein Freund dir sagt wo man harte Drogen bekommt. Daher ist der offizielle Grund höchst fragwürdig und keinesfalls so hinnehmbar.


----------



## Hackman (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

ich kann mit diesem Anonymous Kram irgendwie wirklich nicht sympathisieren. 
Jeder Depp, der zuviel Freizeit und ein paar Hacking-Tools hat, hält sich jetzt wohl inzwischen für die Inkarnation von Anonymous? Mir fehlt da irgendwie ne glaubwürdige Identifikation. Bald werden irgendwo Schaufensterscheiben eingeschmissen und anonymous bekennt sich? Wischi Waschi Kram für kleine Kinder und Leute die zu feige sind sich vielleicht ein wenig wiedererkennbar zu machen! Da sind mir ja die Release-Groups noch sympatischer.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Naja Anon nutzt ja nur Loic mit Absprache eben, das ist noch kein Hacking eig.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Recht haben sie aber , das nimmt ja schon langsam Nazi methoden an , was nichts mehr mit "Rechtstaat" zu tun hat (man wird einfach verhaftet ohne Gerichtsbeschluss , der dann irgendwann Nachgereicht wird ,wenn man was gefunden hat) ...
Mit dieser Methode bekommt man jeden am Ar*** , erstmal wegfangen (oder dicht machen) , und dann nach Gründe und Beweisen suchen ... (Irgendwo hat jeder Mensch Dreck am stecken) .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Anonymus, die Gruppe kann man auch mit den Steinewerfern einer Demo vergleichen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Anonymus, die Gruppe kann man auch mit den Steinewerfern einer Demo vergleichen.


 
Wohl kaum und passend ist das Beispiel auch nicht. Eine lahmgelegte Seite ist nicht mit einer Platzwunde zu vergleichen, denn weh tut einem sowas nicht ist halt nur nervig für viele verwöhnte Menschen.

Was sollen sie denn statt dessen tun? Rundschrieben und flyer? LOL, weil sowas ja auch was bringt.

Ich würde mir viel mehr wünschen, dass der Staat was gegen die Kinderpornoseiten im Netz unternimmt und nicht so einen "Mist" vom Netz nimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Ich bezog es nicht auf die Ergebnisse sondern auf das vorhanden sein derer.


> Ich würde mir viel mehr wünschen, dass der Staat was gegen die Kinderpornoseiten im Netz unternimmt und nicht so einen "Mist" vom Netz nimmt.


Sicherlich ist ersteres verwerflicher und gehört in die Versenkung, aber andere Sachen vorschieben ist auch nicht die Art, da es ja auch nicht Legal ist Filme ohne Genehmigung bereit zu stellen.


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Cyberwar hat begonnen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

@Dr Bakterius

Dann waren die Menschen die Montags auf die Straße gegangen sind also auch Steine werfende Unruhestifter? Wer freiheit will, muss auch was für tun.

Klar sind Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu ahnden aber dann wäre ja auch Google im fokus, da man durch die Suchmaschiene genauso an illegalen Inhalt herankommt.


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Juhu, aber ein Hack und beschlagnahmte Server von BKA und GVU würden mir besser gefallen.

"Achtung! Diese seite wurde von der Gesellschaft für freies Internet und gegen Zensur (anonymos) gesperrt.
Die Urheber müssen mit weiteren Schritten rechnen" 

die können mehr als DDoS, hat man ja bei der Sicherheitsfirma gesehen, die eigentlich anonymos hochgehen lassen sollte, am Ende haben sie um ihre Vertraulichen Daten gewinselt

Nur DDoS ist wieder so eine Grauzone. Nicht verboten, aber auch nicht wirklich erlaubt!


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Das gute alte Urheberrecht, mit diesem Argument kann man das GESAMTE Internet hochgehn lassen, den wenn man wollen würde könnte man bestimmt 90 % verbieten und bestrafen lassen, wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung
Die sollen nicht so rumheulen, denn die dies wirklich sehen wollen schauens auch im Kino an oder kaufen eine DVD, die anderen schauens Online an oder eben garnicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @Dr Bakterius
> 
> Dann waren die Menschen die Montags auf die Straße gegangen sind also auch Steine werfende Unruhestifter? Wer freiheit will, muss auch was für tun.
> 
> Klar sind Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu ahnden aber dann wäre ja auch Google im fokus, da man durch die Suchmaschiene genauso an illegalen Inhalt herankommt.



Ich meine ja nicht die normalen Demonstranten, sondern nur die Krawallmacher die sich gerne darunter mischen.


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

DDos ist die Sitzblockade des Internets. SQL ist dann der Steinwurf


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> DDos ist die Sitzblockade des Internets. SQL ist dann der Steinwurf



Was ist SQL gleichnochmal ?


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Let me google that for you


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Juni 2011)

Ich Sitz am Handy und mit dem Wikipedia Schrott kann man auch nichts anfangen.


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Mehr muss man doch eh nicht wissen:

_*SQL-Injection* (dt. __SQL-Einschleusung) bezeichnet das Ausnutzen einer Sicherheitslücke in Zusammenhang mit SQL-Datenbanken, die durch mangelnde Maskierung oder Überprüfung von Metazeichen in Benutzereingaben entsteht. Der Angreifer versucht dabei, über die Anwendung, die den Zugriff auf die Datenbank  bereitstellt, eigene Datenbankbefehle einzuschleusen. Sein Ziel ist es,  Daten auszuspähen, in seinem Sinne zu verändern, oder Kontrolle über  den Server zu erhalten._
SQL-Injection


----------



## Memphys (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

SQL= Datenbanksystem

Gemeint ist wohl eher SQL Injection, bei der über irgendwelchen Schadcode versucht wird die Datenbank zu crashen (sofern ich das richtig in Errinerung habe).


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Juni 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> SQL= Datenbanksystem
> 
> Gemeint ist wohl eher SQL Injection, bei der über irgendwelchen Schadcode versucht wird die Datenbank zu crashen (sofern ich das richtig in Errinerung habe).



Ok danke .


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



nyso schrieb:


> Mehr muss man doch eh nicht wissen:
> 
> _*SQL-Injection* (dt. __SQL-Einschleusung) bezeichnet das Ausnutzen einer Sicherheitslücke in Zusammenhang mit SQL-Datenbanken, die durch mangelnde Maskierung oder Überprüfung von Metazeichen in Benutzereingaben entsteht. Der Angreifer versucht dabei, über die Anwendung, die den Zugriff auf die Datenbank  bereitstellt, eigene Datenbankbefehle einzuschleusen. Sein Ziel ist es,  Daten auszuspähen, in seinem Sinne zu verändern, oder Kontrolle über  den Server zu erhalten._
> SQL-Injection


 
Ja SQL Injection ist doch wenn du z.B einen SQL Befehl an den Server weiter gibst z.B in ein Suchfeld (natülich sollten die Seiten so sicher programmiert sein, dass dies nicht möglich ist) auf der zu kompromittierenden Seite und es auf derselben Seite als Text wieder ausgibst (Der Befehl wird ja dann im besten Fall als root auf dem Server ausgeführt) [exploit?]. Dann reicht im Grunde genommen ein Dreizeiler um die DB zu löschen , zu übernehmen oder ein Bakup zu deiner beliebigen Destination zu ziehen.


----------



## King_Sony (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Wobei SQL-Injection meist nur zum Datendiebstahl verwendet wird. Das kann selbst VBulletin treffen, siehe mygully damals.



nyso schrieb:


> DDos ist die Sitzblockade des Internets. SQL ist dann der Steinwurf


 
Kann man so nicht sagen. Wenn die Amazon Server für 4 Studen down gehen, machen die riesen Verluste. Das wären aber dann schon Granaten und keine Steine mehr 


LG Sony


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

ja für Phpbb foren musstest du nur einen code-schnipsel einfügen und du hattest das admin pw (fast) 
Ja, klar Datendiebstahl ist wohl meistens auch das Ziel. Spielt ja aber keine Rolle, kann meist ja jeder Befehl dann weitergegeben werden.
Bei PHPbb auch. Bis alle dann ein Hotfix installiert haben z.B. für die Forensoftware, CMS oder was auch immer, kann es schon länger dauern bis alle solchen Lücken geschlossen sind.
Irgendwann gerät alles aus dem Ruder und wir haben kein Internet mehr 

Theoretisch kann sich jeder Affe das nötige Wissen für solche Webattacken im Netz holen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



HAWX schrieb:


> So langsam wird es ernst. Hoffen wir mal das nicht bald noch PCGHX angegriffen wird, weil sich jemand negativ über die geäussert hat...



Das sind auch einfach Schwachköpfe...die machen alles genauso wie das BKA z.B auch macht...und alle freuen sich...verdammte Vollpfosten...die. Ihr werdet noch sehen wir alle werden durch diese Bande noch mitleiden müssen in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## King_Sony (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Aber iwer muss ja was machen . Da die Deutschen(ich weiß Verallgemeinerung) zu Faul sind auf die Straße zu gehen, ist anonymus eine bequeme Alternative.

EDIT: Hast du jetzt mit "die" das BKA oder Anonymus gemeint?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das sind auch einfach Schwachköpfe...die machen alles genauso wie das BKA z.B auch macht...und alle freuen sich...verdammte Vollpfosten...die. Ihr werdet noch sehen wir alle werden durch diese Bande noch mitleiden müssen in welcher Form auch immer.


 
Oh die Verschwörungstheoretiker kommen wieder aus ihren Löschern gekrochen. Manchmal glaube ich, dass der Horizont von einigen nicht weiter als bis zu ihrem Mainboard reicht. 

Sorry, musste sein - falls ich dir auf dem Schlips getreten sein sollte, nochmal ein Sorry. Aber so eine Aussage von dir einfachso unbegründet in den Raum zu werfen ist schon recht infantil.


----------



## -NTB- (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Hey Ho!
> 
> Wie mittlerweile bekannt ist, wurde das Videointernetportal Kino.to durch das BKA abgeschaltet. Dies sind aufgrund Urheberrechtsverletzung zurückzuführen. Nun hat sich Anonymus "eingeschaltet" und die Internetseite der GVU (Gesellschaft zur Verfolgung von Urheberechtsverletzungen) mithilfe einer DDOS-Attake lahmgelegt.
> Anonymus begründet dies mit das Kino.to lediglich eine Suchmaschine zur suche von Filmen und Serien sei. Die einzelnen Streams sind auf anderen Servern gehostet und somit sei in einer Grauzone gehandelt worden. Hier das Video:
> ...


 


yeeah in dem viedeio 1:08 steht ein ntb schild an der wand


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Oh die Verschwörungstheoretiker kommen wieder aus ihren Löschern gekrochen. Manchmal glaube ich, dass der Horizont von einigen nicht weiter als bis zu ihrem Mainboard reicht.
> 
> Sorry, musste sein - falls ich dir auf dem Schlips getreten sein sollte, nochmal ein Sorry. Aber so eine Aussage von dir einfachso unbegründet in den Raum zu werfen ist schon recht infantil.


 
Sie ist nicht unbegründet...sondern Tatsache...diesen ganzen Kopierschutzkram gibt es doch nur weil sich einige denken "Material" anzueignen welches ihnen nicht gehört. GTA4 z.B ist ein graus auch wenn es so gut wie immer funzte...aber wenn man mal so liesst wie anderen ging...ists kaum auszuhalten. 

Und es wurde Zeit, das Kino.To endlich dicht gemacht wurde...ich kaufe alles an Filmen, Spielen etc...und einige denken sie können sich einfach hinterlistig bereichern...tja da muss man halt gewisse Methoden anwenden um möglichst schnell handeln zu können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Die Umsonstmentalität des Internets sollte man langsam ablegen.  Auch die Argumente sind nicht nachvollziehbar das es keinen Schaden gibt und der eine Taler für die Videothek ein hinterhältiger Angriff auf den Geldbeutel ist.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bezog es nicht auf die Ergebnisse sondern auf das vorhanden sein derer.
> 
> Sicherlich ist ersteres verwerflicher und gehört in die Versenkung, aber andere Sachen vorschieben ist auch nicht die Art, da es ja auch nicht Legal ist Filme ohne Genehmigung bereit zu stellen.


 Klar ist es nicht legal Kinofilme online zu zeigen, da sollte es auch jedem DEPPEN klar sein, dass das nicht legal ist. Bei Sachen, die es aber so gar nicht mehr gibt, oder aber sonst nicht zu beschaffen sind, wie asbachuralte Serien etc. ist das schon etwas zwiespältiger. Genau wie die Sperrung von Gamemovies, in denen man Musikstücke !teilweise!!!! einbindet. Ist halt schon teils fragwürdig.

Auch ist die Sache halt teils extrem schwer zu überschauen, und man kann eigentlich kaum etwas machen ohne irgendwelche Urheberrechte zu verletzten.

Schauen wir doch nur mal dich an. Meiner Auffassung nach begehst du gleich 2 Straftaten. Verwendest als Avatar ein Bild aus einem Comic soweit ich das übersehen kann, und führst einen Doktortitel im Namen, was meines Wissens nach klarer weiße verboten ist, und sogar und sehr strengen Strafen steht.

Auch ansonsten wird einem übel, wenn man die Avatare von 80% der Nutzer hier anschaut. LAUTER geklaute Sachen..... Komisch nur, das sich da niemand drüber aufregt. Müsste man aber eigentlich auch, wenn man es so genau nimmt, wie mit asbachuralten Serien.


----------



## MG42 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

@Crackpipeboy... Naja, das Geschäftsmodell von kino.to waren ja die *hust* "Premiumangebote" der "Filehoster" beispielsweise filebase.to...
Frage: Welcher Idiot gibt Geld nur dafür aus, dass er dort unbegrenzten Traffic und weitere Annehmlichkeiten hat??? Dann kann man sich ja gleich den Film kaufen 
Es ist schon richtig, wenn man den Film nicht unbedingt sehen will, geht man ins Kino, oder man kauft sich ihn, und klaut ihn nicht außerdem sind die in keiner guten Quali, aber das sollte jeder einsehen deswegen ist das offtopic.

Auch wenn die bei vielen Dingen Recht haben, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das vielleicht zu 95% "Touristen" sind die da mitmachen (LowOrbitIonCannon+IRC), die den Schwanz einziehen wenns brennzlig wird.
So Anonym ist das Phantom nicht mehr, wenn man mal schaut woher der Kerl kommt Schweiz... Ach das sind ja (4?) Krawattenträger, womöglich die nächsten Topbänker...´ Die Bank gewinnt ja bekanntlich immer... (oder wird staatlich subventioniert) Ich weiß nicht was ich von den Typen halten soll... Man kann ja bekanntlich viel schreiben und sagen...

Edit: @ Skysnake werd ein bißchen genauer in Richtung Profielbilder...


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Dieser ganze Datenschutz Kram ist sowieso vollkommen übertrieben...



> Schauen wir doch nur mal dich an. Meiner Auffassung nach begehst du  gleich 2 Straftaten. Verwendest als Avatar ein Bild aus einem Comic  soweit ich das übersehen kann, und führst einen Doktortitel im Namen,  was meines Wissens nach klarer weiße verboten ist, und sogar und sehr  strengen Strafen steht.



Vllt. hat er ja ein Dpktotittel?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Woher willst du wissen das ich kein Doc bin und wirklich so ausehe. Ich beziehe meine Aussagen auch nur auf die Kinofilme ( erwähnte ja quasi fast immer die Videothek oder Kaufvideo ). Bei manchem Material kann ich es ja noch nachvollziehen, aber es bleibt eben eine sehr dunklegraue Grauzone.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Der Cyberwar hat begonnen... man muss bedenken das solche Hacks immensen wirtschaftlichen Schaden nach sich ziehen kann... 

Am Schluss war es nur ein 80 Jähriger Hacker-Opa, der mit dem Superplus Preis nicht zufrieden ist


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Klar sind Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu ahnden aber dann wäre ja auch Google im fokus, da man durch die Suchmaschiene genauso an illegalen Inhalt herankommt.


Seh ich genau so! 


Skysnake schrieb:


> Schauen wir doch nur mal dich an. Meiner Auffassung nach begehst du gleich 2 Straftaten. Verwendest als Avatar ein Bild aus einem Comic soweit ich das übersehen kann, ...


 Interessanter Ansatz und wahrscheinlich nicht unrichtig.

@Topic: Die DDos von anonymus find ich durch aus in Ordnung. Ist für mich wie eine Demonstration vor einem Massentierhaltungsbetrieb. Obwohl sowas vom Staat legal ist, zeigen Leute ihre Unzufriedenheit damit.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Ich würde nur eines gerne von den Anonymous-Sympathisanten wissen: Wie würdet ihr diese ganze Thematik beurteilen, wenn euer kreatives Werk auf kino.to für alle Welt zugänglich gemacht würde? Stellt euch mal vor ihr seid Filmproduzent oder Regiesseur oder was weiß ich und ihr beendet ein ambitioniertes und kostenintensives Filmprojekt, in das ihr dann sogar ein oder zwei Jahre oder sogar mehr eures Leben gesteckt habt. Ihr freut euch darauf, die Früchte eurer harten Arbeit zu ernten, doch plötzlich müsst ihr feststellen, dass ein paar anonym handelnde Menschen euer Werk für Lau an den Mann bringen und damit mehrere Millionen Europ Gewinn erwirtschaften. 

Wie würdet ihr reagieren? Ich würde gerne mal ehrliche Antworten hören.

Hier faseln einige etwas von "Horizont" und vergleichen diese Menschen sogar mit Revoluzzern... Diese Leute haben aber niemanden ausser sich selbst bereichert. Sie haben keine Arbeitsplätze geschaffen oder die Konjunktur angekurbelt. Sie haben Millionen in die eigene Tasche gesteckt, Steuern hinterzogen und riesigen wirtschaftlichen Schaden angerichtet. So verhält sich niemand, dem wirklich etwas an unserer Gesellschaft liegt. So verhalten sich destruktive Egoisten, die nichts weiter als den eigenen Wohlstand im Kopf haben. Diese ganze Diskussion zeigt doch nur eines sehr deutlich: Diebstahl von kreativer Arbeit gilt für viele heutzutage als Selbstverständlichkeit und das ist ein Armutszeugnis. Und wir reden hier nicht über Diebstahl von Essen um zu überleben. Wir reden hier von reichen Menschen in der ersten Welt, die aufgrund der Gesellschaft in der sie leben alles haben. Aber das reicht ihnen noch lange nicht und deswegen nehmen sie sich was sie wollen und sie spucken auf diejenigen, die diese Güter für unsere Gesellschaft bereitstellen.


----------



## Jan565 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich würde nur eines gerne von den Anonymous-Sympathisanten wissen: Wie würdet ihr diese ganze Thematik beurteilen, wenn euer kreatives Werk auf kino.to für alle Welt zugänglich gemacht würde? Stellt euch mal vor ihr seid Filmproduzent oder Regiesseur oder was weiß ich und ihr beendet ein ambitioniertes und kostenintensives Filmprojekt, in das ihr dann sogar ein oder zwei Jahre oder sogar mehr eures Leben gesteckt habt. Ihr freut euch darauf, die Früchte eurer harten Arbeit zu ernten, doch plötzlich müsst ihr feststellen, dass ein paar anonym handelnde Menschen euer Werk für Lau an den Mann bringen und damit mehrere Millionen Europ Gewinn erwirtschaften.
> 
> Wie würdet ihr reagieren? Ich würde gerne mal ehrliche Antworten hören.


 
Da es bei beiden dingen um komplett unterschiedliche dinge geht, ist die Annahme nicht von belangen. 

Wenn ich online etwas zur Verfügung stelle, verdiene ich über Klicks auf die Seite oder den Bunner. Wie wir hier bei PCGH. Jeder klick auf die Werbung bringt PCGH Geld ein. Nach diesem Prinzip funktioniert auch google.de! Jede suche bei google.de bringt der Firma Geld ein. So ist es auch mit dingen die man von sich aus ins netzt stellt. Wenn ich Programm schreibe und dieses über Werbung ins netz stelle, verdiene ich damit! Also wo bereichern sich da andere dran, wenn ich etwas "kostenlos" ins netz stelle und nur über die Werbung Geld einnehme? Ich bin durch aus einer der Annonymus versteht und auch das sehe was da hinter steckt! Anonymus schlägt einfach mit den eigenen Waffen zurück und zeigt sehr eindrucksvoll das die sich nicht Zensieren oder verbieten lassen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Da es bei beiden dingen um komplett unterschiedliche dinge geht, ist die Annahme nicht von belangen.
> 
> Wenn ich online etwas zur Verfügung stelle, verdiene ich über Klicks auf die Seite oder den Bunner. Wie wir hier bei PCGH. Jeder klick auf die Werbung bringt PCGH Geld ein. Nach diesem Prinzip funktioniert auch google.de! Jede suche bei google.de bringt der Firma Geld ein. So ist es auch mit dingen die man von sich aus ins netzt stellt. Wenn ich Programm schreibe und dieses über Werbung ins netz stelle, verdiene ich damit! Also wo bereichern sich da andere dran, wenn ich etwas "kostenlos" ins netz stelle und nur über die Werbung Geld einnehme? Ich bin durch aus einer der Annonymus versteht und auch das sehe was da hinter steckt! Anonymus schlägt einfach mit den eigenen Waffen zurück und zeigt sehr eindrucksvoll das die sich nicht Zensieren oder verbieten lassen.


 
Es geht doch um den Inhalt, der auf der Website angeboten wird, und nicht darum, wie das Geld verdient wird. Wenn PCGH eine Fotostrecke über die E3 Messe ins Netz stellt und damit Geld verdient, ist das doch etwas ganz anderes, als wenn sie Klicks mit wirtschaftsschädigenden und illegalen Dingen generieren. Nehmen wir mal an auf der Website wird nationalsozialitisches Gedankengut, Kinderpornos, Snuff Movies oder ähnlicher Blödsinn angeboten. Würdest du diese Geschäftsmodelle immernoch wohlwollend abnicken? Ich glaube viel zu viele Menschen haben sich an den Gedanken gewöhnt, Dinge die sie persönlich zu Unterhaltungszwecken nutzen, immer und überall und vor allen Dingen kostenlos konsumieren zu können. Viele wollen den Urhebern der kreativen Arbeit aus reiner Bequemlichkeit nicht die angebrachte Entlohnung zugestehen.


----------



## MiToKo (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Das Kino.to das Geld in die eigenen Taschen steckte, war nicht richtig, aber in Amerika gibt es ähnlich aufgebaute Seite, z.B. Hulu.com, wo die Filme Legal sind, da über die Werbung die Rechte bezahlt werde, oder so. So ein Angebot fehlt in Deutschland. Deshalb greifen viele Leute auf illegale Seiten zurück, da man durch den Wandel der Medien nicht mehr an bestimmte Sendezeiten gefesselt werden möchte, trotzdem "FreeTV" (kino.to) genießen möchte und kein "PayTV"(Maxdom) zahlen wollen. 

Zu dem Taten von Anonymus: Mehrere ihrer Aktionen fand ich gut, die aktuelle nicht ganz so, da Kino.to nun mal eine Suchmaschine für illegale Streams war, aber ihre Aktion auf die Sperre der Internetseite der Piraten Partei fand ich gut, da nunmal die Internetseite einer Politischen Partei ohne guten Grund gesperrt wurde und diese ihre Hauptwerbung durchs Internet betreiben. 
Es wäre jedoch schön, wenn die Aktionen stärker in der Presse behandelt werden würde und die Politik auch die Ursachen stärker beachten würden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Vielleicht ringen die sich mal so langsam zu einem Gesetz durch wo es eindeutig geregelt wird


----------



## jojo0077 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Diese Idioten!
Wenn sie sich für eine gute Sache einsetzten find ich das lobenswert!
... aber halb illegale Seiten zu unterstützen ist absolut daneben. So wird die auch keiner mehr ernst nehmen.

Desswegen ein kleiner Appell ^^

Hört auf mit dem Scheiß und kloppt euch lieber mit den bösen Jungs!!!!!!!!!!! Damit tut ihr wenigstens was sinnvolles!


----------



## Cionara (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Die ganzen dreckigen illegalen Seiten sollte man vom Netz nehmen.  Ich bin der einzige aus meinem Freundeskreis der sich überhaupt noch Games kauft. Mich wundert es das überhaupt noch Spiele/Filme/Musik produziert werden. 

Wie würdet ihr es finden wenn man euch jedes Mal am Ende des Monats die Hälfte eures Gehalts klauen würde ?

Das Anonymus sowas unterstützt ist kriminell.



> Hier faseln einige etwas von "Horizont" und vergleichen diese Menschen  sogar mit Revoluzzern... Diese Leute haben aber niemanden ausser sich  selbst bereichert. Sie haben keine Arbeitsplätze geschaffen oder die  Konjunktur angekurbelt. Sie haben Millionen in die eigene Tasche  gesteckt, Steuern hinterzogen und riesigen wirtschaftlichen Schaden  angerichtet. So verhält sich niemand, dem wirklich etwas an unserer  Gesellschaft liegt.



Word up !

Grüße


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich würde nur eines gerne von den Anonymous-Sympathisanten wissen: Wie würdet ihr diese ganze Thematik beurteilen, wenn euer kreatives Werk auf kino.to für alle Welt zugänglich gemacht würde? Stellt euch mal vor ihr seid Filmproduzent oder Regiesseur oder was weiß ich und ihr beendet ein ambitioniertes und kostenintensives Filmprojekt, in das ihr dann sogar ein oder zwei Jahre oder sogar mehr eures Leben gesteckt habt. Ihr freut euch darauf, die Früchte eurer harten Arbeit zu ernten, doch plötzlich müsst ihr feststellen, dass ein paar anonym handelnde Menschen euer Werk für Lau an den Mann bringen und damit mehrere Millionen Europ Gewinn erwirtschaften.
> 
> Wie würdet ihr reagieren? Ich würde gerne mal ehrliche Antworten hören.
> 
> Hier faseln einige etwas von "Horizont" und vergleichen diese Menschen sogar mit Revoluzzern... Diese Leute haben aber niemanden ausser sich selbst bereichert. Sie haben keine Arbeitsplätze geschaffen oder die Konjunktur angekurbelt. Sie haben Millionen in die eigene Tasche gesteckt, Steuern hinterzogen und riesigen wirtschaftlichen Schaden angerichtet. So verhält sich niemand, dem wirklich etwas an unserer Gesellschaft liegt. So verhalten sich destruktive Egoisten, die nichts weiter als den eigenen Wohlstand im Kopf haben. Diese ganze Diskussion zeigt doch nur eines sehr deutlich: Diebstahl von kreativer Arbeit gilt für viele heutzutage als Selbstverständlichkeit und das ist ein Armutszeugnis. Und wir reden hier nicht über Diebstahl von Essen um zu überleben. Wir reden hier von reichen Menschen in der ersten Welt, die aufgrund der Gesellschaft in der sie leben alles haben. Aber das reicht ihnen noch lange nicht und deswegen nehmen sie sich was sie wollen und sie spucken auf diejenigen, die diese Güter für unsere Gesellschaft bereitstellen.


 In dem Bericht geht es um den Anonymus Angriff auf die GVU Seite. Der Kino.to Thread ist ein anderer.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> In dem Bericht geht es um den Anonymus Angriff auf die GVU Seite. Der Kino.to Thread ist ein anderer.


 
Anonymous stellt sich aber eindeutig auf die Seite von kino.to. Und es ist doch absolut auffällig, dass die sich immer dann zu Wort melden, wenn irgendetwas vom Netz genommen wird, was nicht mit den Gesetzen zu vereinbaren ist. Oder wurde Anonymous schonmal aktiv, als alles juristisch einwandfrei lief? Ist es ein Zufall, dass Anonymous' Auftritte ausschließlich mit Kriminalität einhergehen?


----------



## MiToKo (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Jedoch ist kino.to der Grund für den Angriff, deswegen überschneidet es sich, da in diesem Fall Anonymous sich für eine Sache einsetzt, die zwiespältig ist und deshalb möchte man klären, ob Kino.to was positives oder negatives ist, da wenn Anonymous sich für was negatives einsetzt, sie in diesem Fall auch negativ gesehen werden müssten.

Edit: Anonymous setzt sich in erster Linie für die Rechte der User im Internet ein. Ein positives Beispiel wäre ihre Aktion nach der Sperre des Internetauftrittes der Piraten Partei, und das auch noch kurz vor Wahlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Jedoch ist kino.to der Grund für den Angriff, deswegen überschneidet es sich, da in diesem Fall Anonymous sich für eine Sache einsetzt, die zwiespältig ist und deshalb möchte man klären, ob Kino.to was positives oder negatives ist, da wenn Anonymous sich für was negatives einsetzt, sie in diesem Fall auch negativ gesehen werden müssten.
> 
> Edit: Anonymous setzt sich in erster Linie für die Rechte der User im Internet ein. Ein positives Beispiel wäre ihre Aktion nach der Sperre des Internetauftrittes der Piraten Partei, und das auch noch kurz vor Wahlen.


 
In dem Fall ist es aber ein sehr zweifelhaftes Recht, was man leicht als Überschreitung der Kompetenz werten kann.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Anonymous setzt sich in erster Linie für die Rechte der User im Internet ein. Ein positives Beispiel wäre ihre Aktion nach der Sperre des Internetauftrittes der Piraten Partei, und das auch noch kurz vor Wahlen.


 
Ja aber warum wurden sie denn gesperrt? Da wären wir nämlich direkt wieder beim Thema Kriminalität.


----------



## MiToKo (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Dafür konnte die Partei selbst nicht, denn eine User haben einen von ihnen bereitgestellten Dienst (oder so etwas ähnliches) missbraucht, der über den Server lief. Also war es nicht die Schuld der Partei an sich.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Anonymous stellt sich aber eindeutig auf die Seite von kino.to. Und es ist doch absolut auffällig, dass die sich immer dann zu Wort melden, wenn irgendetwas vom Netz genommen wird, was nicht mit den Gesetzen zu vereinbaren ist. Oder wurde Anonymous schonmal aktiv, als alles juristisch einwandfrei lief? Ist es ein Zufall, dass Anonymous' Auftritte ausschließlich mit Kriminalität einhergehen?


 Bearbeite mal den Post. Die Aussage von dir ist nicht eindeutig, und kann sowohl so ausgelegt werden, das Anonymus nur da ist, wo Kriminelle Straftaten begehen, und diese "deckt"/unterstützt, oder so, das Anonymus dort zu Werke geht, wo die Strafverfolgung nicht ganz koscher ist, und man sich fragen muss, ob Abschaltungen, Sperren etc. überhaupt rechtens sind.



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ja aber warum wurden sie denn gesperrt? Da  wären wir nämlich direkt wieder beim Thema Kriminalität.


Damit ist der Post auch nicht klar zu deuten... 

Die Sache mit den Piraten war ganz klar nicht koscher und wird wohl noch Konsequenzen haben für die Ermittlungsbehörden...

Solltest du der Meinung sein, das sich die Piraten strafbar oder whot ever gemacht haben, solltest du auch unterstützen, das PCGH sofort! offline genommen wird, da hier massig das Urheberrecht missachtet wird. Schau dir nur mal die Avatare/Namen von VERDAMMT VIELEN Usern hier an. Nach der Auslegung müsste man PCGH auch sofort dicht machen, da hier durch das Urheberrecht geschützte Dinge verbreitet werden....

Ich seh allein auf dieser Seite wohl schon allein 3 Avatare, die wahrscheinlich gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen. Darunter auch deiner, oder hast du einen Beleg dafür, das deiner nicht dem Urheberrecht unterliegt und von dir missbräuchlich benutzt wird?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Ein Avatar mit einem Kinoportal, wo jeder Gratis noch nicht mal veröffentlichte Kinofilme angucken kann ist wohl nicht das gleiche... es geht um das Interesse der Gesellschaft und nicht einzelner.. wenn sie pech haben könnte schon was auf sie zu kommen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl deutend gering..


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bearbeite mal den Post. Die Aussage von dir ist nicht eindeutig, und kann sowohl so ausgelegt werden, das Anonymus nur da ist, wo Kriminelle Straftaten begehen, und diese "deckt"/unterstützt, oder so, das Anonymus dort zu Werke geht, wo die Strafverfolgung nicht ganz koscher ist, und man sich fragen muss, ob Abschaltungen, Sperren etc. überhaupt rechtens sind.
> 
> 
> Damit ist der Post auch nicht klar zu deuten...
> ...



Ja theoretisch könnte der Betreiber von PCGH abgemahnt werden, wenn es jemand darauf anlegen würde. Nur ist den Erstellern dieser Figur von Dr. Bakterius wohl so ziemlich wurst. Kinofilme zu streamen die bezahlt werden müssen (ohne Geld kann man keine gute Filme produzieren) illegal zu verbreiten ist ein Schaden der in die Millionen gehen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja theoretisch könnte der Betreiber von PCGH abgemahnt werden, wenn es jemand darauf anlegen würde. Nur ist den Erstellern dieser Figur von Dr. Bakterius wohl so ziemlich wurst. Kinofilme zu streamen die bezahlt werden müssen (ohne Geld kann man keine gute Filme produzieren) illegal zu verbreiten ist ein Schaden der in die Millionen gehen kann.


 
Genua ähh genau, wer weiß es denn ob mein dezentes Konterfei nicht selbst gemalt ist? Ich befassse mich auch mit einem seltsamen Hobby wo das Urheberrecht weit oben angesiedelt ist. Wenn man so engstirnig wäre müßte man auf jedes Wort und jede Abbildung achten sowie den Sprüchen in der Signatur. Nur eines will in meinen kleinen alten Kopf nicht rein, warum wird immer nach Alibis gesucht wenn es sich um eine quasi Straftat geht wo Geiz nicht Geil ist. Ich habe mir keinen Top 10 Film ergaunert, aber einen vielleicht einen Ausschnitt von ein paar Quadratmillimeter aus einem von hunderten an Heften ( wenn es überhaupt stimmen würde ).


----------



## Ossiracer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

So sieht also Modern Warfare aus.. Na dann, sollten wir uns evtl. mal auf Selbstverteidigung vorbereiten.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

@Darkfleet & Kühlprofi:

Es ging da auch gerade eher um die Sache mit den Piraten, die Kucho angesprochen hat.

Zudem wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher... Ist euer Gedächtnis so schlecht, oder habt ihr im letzten Jahr mit Facebook und den Marvel Commicfiguren als Avatar nicht mitbekommen? Da ist eine schöne Abmahnwelle durch Deutschland gerollt...

Zudem sollte jemand, der im Glashaus sitzt mit Steinwürfen bedacht umgehen 

Was kino.to angeht, so haben Sie eigentlich nichts gehostet, und keine Vervielfältigung, unerlaubte öffentliche Vorführung oder whot ever angeboten, sondern nur Links zu diesen. Das ist ein GROSSER Unterschied. Sollten Sie wirklich so dumm gewesen sein, selbst sich daran zu beteiligen kein Mitleid. Bei Links allein hat man in meinen Augen keine Handhabe, denn sonst müsste man Google, PCGH, etc etc etc etc etc etc alles dicht machen.

Ich teile absolut eure Meinung, das die Leute, die aktuelle Kinofilme als Stream anbieten hinter Schloss und Riegel gehören, und auch die Leute, die sich den Mist anschauen zumindest 10-20€ je gesehenem Film abdrücken sollten. 
Bei Serien, die es so nicht gibt, und im FreeTV rauf und runter gelaufen sind, und sagen wir mal 10 Jahre und älter sind, bzw. im öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehen ausgestrahlt/produziert wurden, sehe ich die Sache aber nicht mehr so ganz ein. Da fehlt oft einfach das Interesse des Rechteinhabers zur Wahrnehmung seines Urheberrechts. Wer in D die Sachen nicht anbietet zum käuflichen Erwerb, ohne Umwege übers Ausland etcpp. und man auch nach intensiver Suche keine legale Quelle gefunden hat, hat einfach Pech gehabt. 

Kurz um handfeste Regularien, von jedermann zu verstehen sind, müssen her. Eine zentrale Auskunftsstelle wo man IM INTERNET einsehen kann ob auf etwas ein Urheberrecht besteht oder nicht, wäre z.B. ein Einfang. Ebenso, wenn es Seiten gäbe, wo 100% garantiert nur legale Inhalte angeboten werden, und man sich so informieren kann. Eine Authentifizierung der Inhalte über einen Behördenservice ähnlich der Authentifizierung von Internetseiten oder whot ever die mit über ins Material eingelassene Signaturen funktioniert, und man so bestimmen kann ob legal oder illegal wäre optimal. So hätte man nämlich die absolute Kontrolle. Atm muss man bei jedem Klick befürchten sich strafbar zu machen....

Die gesetzlichen Regelungen sind seit Jahren unzureichend und es tut sich absolut NICHTS!


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mich als Beispiel nehme: Durch mich hätte die Filmindustrie nix verloren, wenn ich auf Kino.to geguckt hätte. Ich kaufe mir keine DVDs, in's Kino gehe ich nur für sehr spezielle Filme. Dieses Jahr bei FDK4 zum ersten Mal da gewesen, letztes Jahr für 2012 und Avatar. Jeder andere Film war mir keine 8 Euro Wert, und somit hätte niemand Verlust gemacht, hätte ich sie illegal geschaut.


----------



## MG42 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Wirtschaftlichen Schaden angerichtet??? Ich glaub bei euch piepts wohl...  
Etwa ein Nuller in der Zahlenkolonne eines Quartalsberichts zuwenig??? Als ob es der Filmindustrie schlecht gehen würde!

Ich weiß, da bewege ich mich auf dünnem Eis, mit meiner Aussage, aber ist nachvollziehbar wieviele Kinos schließen mussten, weil es Kino.to gibt? Ich glaube dass es in Deutschland genug Menschen gibt, die es noch schätzen ins Kino zu gehen, und wenn der Film gut war (wohl eher Gefallen hat), den Film zuhause original im Schrank stehen zu haben.
Ja Schaden gibt es für die, die sich durch Investitionen eben nicht ihre geplanten Quoten einfahren können (die sie sowieso nicht bräuchten). Es gibt halt international Strukturen, die eben klar darauf ausgerichtet sind Werte dort zuhäufen, wo sie wo anders eigentlich gebraucht werden.

Gut, wenn ein paar Goldsucher fündig geworden sind, und sich ein paar Kröten "nebenher" verdient haben. Für die Dreistigkeit auf Kosten der so bemitleidenswerten armen Film -und Medien Industrie (die zu mehr als 51% Schrott released) noch dazu Steuern hinterzogen haben und jetzt eben Mal den Schwarzen Peter als Krönung, gönnts doch den Jungs (das war das Risiko und wenn irgendwo iwelche Firmen ausgenommen werden und viele ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren, werden nicht soviele Steine geschmissen wie auf kino.to) hätten sie ne Auszeichnung verdient.
Und Nein, ich habe mir KEINE Filme über solch dubiosen Quellen angesehen, und das letzte Mal war ich 2010 im Herbst im Kino jaja ein bißchen Dürftig mich hier zu beschweren, aber seis drum.

Was die Anon machen, hat was gutes und was schlechtes, aber gut dass sie ein Wenig die Leute wach rütteln durch ihre Aktionen. Und Kino.to war eine staatliche "Wasmachenwiralsnächstesdamitwirwenigstenswasgetahenhabenundunskeineruntätigkeitvorwerfenkann" Aktion. Völlig hirnlos und plemplemm, stattdessen hätten se lieber Spielregeln erlassen sollen und keine sinnlose Hexenjagd veranstalten sollen.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Bakterius, mir schwebt da gerade "Clever&Smart" durch die Gehirnwindungen, genau wie ConPart als Verwerte für D, da gabs bis 2009 sogar noch ne Auflage anscheinend. Ich bezweifle mal, das da niemand mehr Rechte dran hat 

Und ich gebe dir recht, da interessiert sich vermutlich keine Sau für, aber wenn man es genau nimmt, machst du dich genau so strafbar, wie jemand, der urheberrechtlich geschützte Medien vervielfältigt, oder in meinen Augen PCGH genau wie Kino.to.

UND NEIN PCGH ich stell euch nicht mit denen auf eine Stufe.... Mir liegt nichts ferner, aber wenn da so ein bösartiger GVU Anwalt kommt, könnte ich mir schon gut vorstellen, dass der da so seine GANZ eigenen Ansichten dazu entwickeln könnte....

Ich finde die aktuelle Rechtssituation absolut als ungenügend! Kann doch nicht sein, das man im Prinzip wegen so nem SCHEIS den keine Sau interessiert jeden Tag abgemahnt werden könnte Da läuft doch irgend etwas TOTAL falsch in Deutschland...


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Anonymus scheint ja ein Verein mit völlig verblendeten Spinnern zu sein. 



> Zugang zu und Teilnahme am freien Fluss der Informationen sind ein Menschenrecht.



Völlig substanzloses Gesülze. Schutz von geistigem Eigentum ist ein Recht und genau dieses Recht wurde von Kino.to kolossal missachtet.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Mal wieder klasse wie die Leute hier wieder unter Stammtischniveau absinken...

Kino.to hat selbst kein geistiges Eigentum missachtet. Gut über die Bilder die dort eingebunden sind müsste man mal genauer reden, aber ansonsten? 

Ja links, links finde ich aber auch bei google, und goolge macht ja auch keiner dicht oder?


----------



## Cola_Colin (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Hmm, wenn ich jetzt ein Video dieser Art zusammenschneide mich hinter nem halben Dutzend Proxys verstecke und das Video uppe, dann geht das auch als Nachricht von Anonymus durch ? 

Unter dem Namen kann doch jeder alles tun, dass ist ja das Konzept hinter dem Namen


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mal wieder klasse wie die Leute hier wieder unter Stammtischniveau absinken...
> 
> Kino.to hat selbst kein geistiges Eigentum missachtet. Gut über die Bilder die dort eingebunden sind müsste man mal genauer reden, aber ansonsten?
> 
> Ja links, links finde ich aber auch bei google, und goolge macht ja auch keiner dicht oder?



Sry, aber das ist völlig irreführendes Gerede. Die Schliessung dieser Seite ist eine Konsequenz vom Recht auf Schutz von geistigem Eigentum. Es ist doch jedem klar, dass diese Seite nur einem Zweck diente, da braucht man keine Haare spalten und Paragraphen reiten (so wie das die Befürworter solcher Seiten tun, aber nur weil sie nicht bezahlen wollen).


----------



## MisterG (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist völlig irreführendes Gerede. Die Schliessung dieser Seite ist eine Konsequenz vom Recht auf Schutz von geistigem Eigentum. Es ist doch jedem klar, dass diese Seite nur einem Zweck diente, da braucht man keine Haare spalten und Paragraphen reiten (so wie das die Befürworter solcher Seiten tun, aber nur weil sie nicht bezahlen wollen).


 
Also solange dort nur auf Streams verlinkt wird, ist das ähnlich wie wenn ich entsprechende Suchwörter bei Google eingebe. Und sowas ist eben nicht strafbar. Hier wimmelt es ja nur so vor Moralaposteln...


----------



## Push (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

wie hier auch schon zuhauf geschrieben wurde ...
wenn ich bei google das richtige Eintippe bekomme ich auch sofort den zB jeweiligen Film als Stream ... oder nen direkten FTP Zugang ... dann wird noch das passwort gegoogelt und fertig ...
eine Suchmaschine welche massivst illegale Dinge zur Schau bietet ...
hat jemand von euch mal die Google Sicherheitseinstellungen etc geändern ... ohne Filter etc usw ...
was man da alles angezeigt bekommt ... tztztztz

nebenbei ich bin kein Freund von Streams   
ich ziehe sie wenn direkt vom ftp ... 
für gute Filme gehe ich ins Kino und richtig gute kaufe ich auch als DVD/BLUERAY etc ... 
OS und Games gibts bei mir eh nur LEGAL !
wobei ich Steam Only Spiele welche nicht von Valve sind boykottiere ( die besorg ich mir noch nichtmal "illegal" ) ... und allgemein es nicht gut heisse das wir hierzulande manchmal gezwungen werden Spiele in geschnittener fassung spielen zu "dürfen" , selbst wenn diese hier ab 18+ sind ! etc usw 

nebenbei erwähnt , ich glaube es wird in naher Zukunft gewaltig Krachen im Inet und auch im RL  ...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Die Diskussionen sind viel zu Emotionsbehaftet. Wobei das ja auch interessant ist, zu lesen welche Gefühle Leute zu dem Thema haben.
Und nein, ich nehm mich da nicht heraus.

Wenn jemand findet das im Staat was nicht in Ordnung ist und dagegen protestiert ist das in Ordnung. Wahrscheinlich meint Anonymus das der DDos Angriff die beste Möglichkeit ist. Das sowas nicht legal ist, ist auch klar.
Trotzdem find ich es nicht schlecht. Wenn 500 Menschen eine Sitzblockade vor dem GVU Gebäude machen, bis sie von der Polizei weg transportiert werden um ihre Meinung zum System kund zu tun, ist das auch passend. 
(andere Bsp.: Massentierhaltungsbetrieb, Waldrodung) Durch den DDos Angriff ist soweit ich das sehe kein Unbeteiligter zu Schaden gekommen und selbst der Verlust für GVU hält sich in Grenzen.

Darum ist für mich die Aktion gut.


----------



## Andrej (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Sie sprechen immer von Menschenrechten.Ich weis nicht,bin kein großer freund von Menschenrechten.Denn eigentlich schützen die Menschenrechte,nur die Menschen,die gegen sie  verstoßen z.B.Mörder,Diebe,Kinderschänder und solche wie anonymopfer,die fremdes Eigentum zerstören oder beschädigen.Die Menschenrechte wurden von vielen Ländern unterschrieben,nach dem zweitem Wetkrieg z.B.Frankreich,die grade Krieg in fast allen ihrer Kolonien führte um sie nicht zu verlieren.Deutschland,das grad den Krieg verlohren hat,USA die 2 Atombomben abgeworffen hat.England,das die Inder in Indien aus Konnonen umd Maschienengeweren zusammengeschossen hat.Echte menschenrechts Länder.
Ich hab ein zuhause,was zu essen,Arbeit und eine Schulbildung und ein Hobby,mehr brauch ich nicht zum Leben.Keine Meinungsfreicheit(in der Schule krigt man oft schlechte zensure dafür und im waren Leben will sie keiner wissen,den wir haben alle eine unterschiedliche Meinung und nur der der Handfeste beweise hat.Sollte seine Meinung äußern),Religionsfreicheit(die hier zulande nur den Muslimen und ihren Fanatikern(Salafisten) dient,die im Internet zum Krieg gegen Christen aufrufen).
Ich fühle mich vom Staat nicht überwacht und wenn ich hab nichts zu verbergen.
Und ich freuen mich schon,darauf wen die erste US-Rackete bei einem anonym häcker im Haus einschlägt,nachdem es versucht hat eine US Rüstungsfirma anzugreifen.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Aber es ist so das alles was nicht verboten ist in Deutschland erlaubt ist. Und da kino.to nicht direkt verboten ist, sondern nur die Streamquellen, ist das nicht akzeptabel, dass die die Seite dicht machen. Und youtube wird ja auch nicht dicht gemacht, obwohl da haufenweise illegale Musik hochgeladen wird. Auch wenn der User hochlädt, youtube hosted...




> Keine Meinungsfreicheit



Vor ~70 Jahren wurde das Realität. Da wurde die Meinungsfreiheit abgeschafft. Was daraus geworden ist, weißt du bestimmt, da du ja "gebildet" bist.



> kein großer freund von Menschenrechten



Dann geh nach Syrien, da dürftest du dich wohlfühlen.



> enn eigentlich schützen die Menschenrechte,nur die Menschen,die gegen sie verstoßen



Aber auch nur eigentlich.

-Sony-


----------



## nyso (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Der Knackpunkt bei kino.to war aber wohl, dass die Betreiber gleichzeitig die Hoster waren, duckload und andere Hoster wurden von den Betreibern von kino.to betrieben. 
Man hat mit kino.to also auf eigens illegal hochgeladenen Content verlinkt und damit doppelt Kasse gemacht. 

Und da war man dann eben nicht mehr in einer Grauzone, sondern im tiefen Schwarz. Allerdings noch keine Berechtigung kino.to hops zu nehmen, oder?


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Es wird zeit das der Typ aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird, schei... auf alle Hacker so langsam reicht es


----------



## Andrej (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Aber es ist so das alles was nicht verboten ist in Deutschland erlaubt ist. Und da kino.to nicht direkt verboten ist, sondern nur die Streamquellen, ist das nicht akzeptabel, dass die die Seite dicht machen. Und youtube wird ja auch nicht dicht gemacht, obwohl da haufenweise illegale Musik hochgeladen wird. Auch wenn der User hochlädt, youtube hosted...
> 
> -Sony-
> 
> ...



Wie hast du das gemacht,dass man den unteren Satz nicht sieht?
Bei Youtube,ist es so das es eine Platform ist,wo Menschen ihre eigenen Videos reinstellen,im gegensatz zum kino.to.Bei youtube kannst du die Urheberrechtsverletzungen melden,bei Kino.to nicht,da die Seite ja absichtlich gegen diese verstößt.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



nyso schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt bei kino.to war aber wohl, dass die Betreiber gleichzeitig die Hoster waren, duckload und andere Hoster wurden von den Betreibern von kino.to betrieben.
> Man hat mit kino.to also auf eigens illegal hochgeladenen Content verlinkt und damit doppelt Kasse gemacht.
> 
> Und da war man dann eben nicht mehr in einer Grauzone, sondern im tiefen Schwarz. Allerdings noch keine Berechtigung kino.to hops zu nehmen, oder?


 
Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Wenn Sie so dumm, selbst noch zu hosten, ist es richtig das Sie in den Bau wandern. Kino.to hätten Sie aber dennoch nicht offline nehmen können. Dafür fehlt auch in meinen Augen wirklich die rechtliche Grundlage.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



nyso schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt bei kino.to war aber wohl, dass die Betreiber gleichzeitig die Hoster waren, duckload und andere Hoster wurden von den Betreibern von kino.to betrieben.
> Man hat mit kino.to also auf eigens illegal hochgeladenen Content verlinkt und damit doppelt Kasse gemacht.


 
Naja, dann wäre es aber ein Grund duckload hoch zunehmen und die kino.to "Besitzer" fest zunehemen, aber nicht die Seite dicht zu machen. Wenn ich irgendwo etwas illegal hochladen *würde*, dürften die ja auch nicht alle anderen legalen Seiten(z.B. Blog, etc.) von mir löschen/sperren nur weil eine illegal ist(oder doch?).



Andrej schrieb:


> .Bei youtube kannst du die Urheberrechtsverletzungen melden,bei Kino.to nicht,da die Seite ja absichtlich gegen diese verstößt.


 
Dennoch hosted youtube. Dann müssen die halt alle hochgeladen Videos vor der Freigabe überprüfen...(nicht meine Meinung, so sollte es aber sein wenn es fair wäre )

LG Sony


----------



## riedochs (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Anonymus sind auch nur Kriminelle die sich hinter der angeblichen Freiheit und Wohltätigkeit verbergen.

Die Seite der GVU (so beschissen dieser Verein auch sein mag) lahmzulegen ist letztendlich eine Straftat und zu sagen, nur weil ihr meine Sandburg kaputt gemacht habt darf ich eure auch kaputt machen? Deswegen ist es trotzdem nicht richtig oder sind wir wieder im Mittelalter, Auge und Auge, Zahn um Zahn?

Dann mache ich mir aber langsam echte Sorgen um uns.


----------



## OdlG (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

mMn gehören solche Verbrecher hinter Schloss und Riegel. Zu schade, dass sie bisher nicht gefasst wurden...


----------



## King_Sony (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Dann sperr den Staatsanwalt der die Seite dich machen hat lassen gleich mit ein


----------



## MiToKo (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Die veranstalten meistens doch nur Sitz Blockaden des Internets. Sie greifen nicht auf Private Inhalte zu, sie lasten die Seiten nur aus, sodass keiner da drauf kann. Bei Sitz Blockaden werden auch Wege gesperrt, sodass man da nicht mehr hin bzw. weg kann. Also finde ich die DDos Attacken nicht wirklich illegal.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Sind sie aber trotzdem .

Aber nichts desto trotz sollten sie lieber Hacker jagen, die PSN und konsorten haufenweise Daten klauen. Da wäre unser Steuergeld deutlich besser investiert...


----------



## Seth86 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Andrej schrieb:


> (...)
> Bei Youtube,ist es so das es eine Platform ist,wo Menschen ihre eigenen Videos reinstellen,im gegensatz zum kino.to.Bei youtube kannst du die Urheberrechtsverletzungen melden,bei Kino.to nicht,da die Seite ja absichtlich gegen diese verstößt.



Der Vergleich hinkt.
Kino.to stellt Links zu Video-Hoster (ähnlich wie YouTube, d.h. auch dort laden User, meinetwegen auch organisierte Gruppen, Videos hoch) zur Verfügung und auf diesen KANN man verdächtige/illegale Dateien melden.


----------



## Medcha (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Anonymus sind auch nur Kriminelle die sich hinter der angeblichen Freiheit und Wohltätigkeit verbergen.
> 
> Die Seite der GVU (so beschissen dieser Verein auch sein mag) lahmzulegen ist letztendlich eine Straftat und zu sagen, nur weil ihr meine Sandburg kaputt gemacht habt darf ich eure auch kaputt machen? Deswegen ist es trotzdem nicht richtig oder sind wir wieder im Mittelalter, Auge und Auge, Zahn um Zahn?
> 
> Dann mache ich mir aber langsam echte Sorgen um uns.


 Was für ein Unsinn. Warum sollen das Kriminelle sein?

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass man etwas tun muss, ist das wie im Mittelalter? Was fürn Quatsch. Wie schützt du dich denn vor Ungerechtigkeit ausgehend von Staatsorganen? Du applaudierst nur, oder wie?
Die haben auch mal eben ALLE Daten von uns an die Amis gegeben, ohne Grund(Der Mythos Terror). Nun haben die ALLE Infos über aktenkundige Menschen, super. Ich fühl mich hier nicht sicher vorm Staat. Der Staat, welcher ja von mir und dir und den anderen ausgeht, WIR legitimieren, schützt nicht uns, sondern die Konzerne. Hochverrat ist das. Daher ist es gut, dass es Internet Robin Hoods gibt. (Es geht ja nicht nur um kino.to. Das ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil.)

Nur weil wir so reich sind, sind wir noch nicht auf der Straße. Erst wenns uns ans Hemd geht, werden wir demonstrieren. So sind die Deutschen, und wahrscheinlich die Menschen allgemein. Wir werden immer mehr verarscht und endlich muss was passieren. Ich finde die Entwicklung der Hackerangriffe interessant, da sie meistens Konzerne oder Organe treffen, die es aus heutiger Sicht verdient haben, gestört zu werden. Und mit Recht hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. Nicht solche Hacker müssen sich rechtfertigen, die Mächtigen müssen das tun.

Das Internet hat die Welt verändert, und ich meine zu Gunsten Menschen. Freiheit ist seitdem noch schwieriger zu bekämpfen - gut so. Tretet den [Platzhalter] in den Arsch!


----------



## Deimos (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Medcha schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn. Warum sollen das Kriminelle sein?
> 
> Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass man etwas tun muss, ist das wie im Mittelalter? Was fürn Quatsch. Wie schützt du dich denn vor Ungerechtigkeit ausgehend von Staatsorganen? Du applaudierst nur, oder wie?


Nun, im Gegensatz zum Shutdown von kino.to _sind _die Aktionen der Anons kriminell. Das war keine Willkür seitens Staat, sondern Exekution im Rahmen der Gesetzauslegung - die halt leider aktuell schwammig ist.



Medcha schrieb:


> Daher ist es gut, dass es Internet Robin Hoods gibt.


 Ich hab mich fast bepisst vor Lachen, "Internet Robin Hoods", so sehen sich die wohl gerne. In Tat und Wahrheit sind das überaus geltungsbedürftige Personen mit einem verdrehten Rechtsverständnis. Denkst du wirklich, solche Aktionen bewirken etwas Positives? Eher im Gegenteil, behaupte ich. Die Folge sind im schlimmsten Fall Restriktionen was die Internetnutzung anbelangt, einfachere Herausgabe von Providerdaten im Zusammenhang mit Verdachtsfällen, usw. Nichts, was ich erstrebenswert finde. Das sorgt nur für Wind in den Segeln derer, die das Internet am liebsten völlig kontrolliert sähen.

Es gibt in einem* Recht*sstaat Mittel und Wege, seine Anliegen durchzusetzen, Stichwort Demokratie. Andere Wege sind aber wohl einfacher, nur macht es das noch längstens nicht legitim, geschweige den rechtens. Klauen ist auch einfacher als arbeiten, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## riedochs (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Die veranstalten meistens doch nur Sitz Blockaden des Internets. Sie greifen nicht auf Private Inhalte zu, sie lasten die Seiten nur aus, sodass keiner da drauf kann. Bei Sitz Blockaden werden auch Wege gesperrt, sodass man da nicht mehr hin bzw. weg kann. Also finde ich die DDos Attacken nicht wirklich illegal.


 
DDoS Attacken erfordern jede Menge Zombie PCs (Bot Netze). Mit legalen Methoden werden diese PCs kein Zombie PC's, sondern die Trojaner usw. werden meist auf illegalem Weg eingeschleust und die Nutzung dieser ist auch illegal. Das ist alles Cool und Toll solange es nicht euer Geld kostet.

Medcha: Keiner hindert sich auf die Straße zu gehen oder auszuwandern. Über den Datenschutz meckern aber bei Gesichtsbuch und Zwitscher alles möglich reinschreiben. 

Für mich sind die Anonymus Kasper nicht anderes als Kriminelle, die auch nur Schaden anrichten und damit nichts erreichen außer dem Staat noch mehr Anlass zu geben hier weiter entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## nyso (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



riedochs schrieb:


> DDoS Attacken erfordern jede Menge Zombie PCs (Bot Netze). Mit legalen Methoden werden diese PCs kein Zombie PC's, sondern die Trojaner usw. werden meist auf illegalem Weg eingeschleust und die Nutzung dieser ist auch illegal. Das ist alles Cool und Toll solange es nicht euer Geld kostet.


 
MEIN Rootserver wurde auch gehackt. Aber nicht von Anons. Die nutzen die PCs ihrer Unterstützer, die sie ganz bewusst freiwillig dafür zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## riedochs (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



nyso schrieb:


> MEIN Rootserver wurde auch gehackt. Aber nicht von Anons. Die nutzen die PCs ihrer Unterstützer, die sie ganz bewusst freiwillig dafür zur Verfügung stellen.



Sicher?


----------



## nyso (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Polizei ist dran und sucht den Schuldigen. 

Aber Anon war es sicher nicht, denn genau das grenzt sie von Kriminellen ab, darauf achten sie.


----------



## Medcha (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Sorry, Deimos, aber du klingst genau wie jemand, der etwas ängstlich dem ganzen gegenüber steht. Weil der Staat Hackerattacken nicht mag, sagst du, dann dürfen wir die Mächtigen auch nicht ärgern, sonst sperren die was. Das ist ein Witz, oder? Also lieber schön den Mund halten? So versteh ich dich... Das ist der Stoff aus dem ein blindes Volk gestrickt wird. Tut mit leid, aber so ist es. Ich hoffe aber, ich hab dich missverstanden.

Und was ihr immer mit Geltungsbedarf habt. Da steht wohl ein recht armes Klischeebild Pate. Mit solchen platten Verallgemeinerung kann man sich schnell verrennen. Guck dich doch mal um. Wenn ich die Signaturen vieler Leute hier lese, dann suchen die doch genau so nach Geltung - auf eine seltsame Art. Das Leben ist immer grau: heisst, dass bei den Hackern garantiert die Klischeeboys sitzen, aber genauso Leute, die wirklich was bewegen wollen. Gerade Demokratiegewegungen sind ein Sammelbecken für solche Leute. Ich kann das nur gut finden.

Auch dieses Thema ist grau.


----------



## Jakob (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Wir haben hier immer noch einen Rechtsstaat. Sobald diese Art von Selbstjustiz gefördert wird, kann das nicht gutgeheißen werden. Den Betreibern von kino.to gehörten nicht nur die Suchmaschine kino.to, sondern auch viele der Server, auf die gehostet wurde. Damit werden den Firmen, die Filme finanzieren enorme Schäden zugefügt. Und überlegt euch eines. Wenn ihr mal in der Situation seid, bestimmte Leute verärgert zu haben, ohne dass ihr im Unrecht seid, wollt ihr dann der Selbstjustiz derjenigen ausgeliefert sein, oder wollt ihr auf den Schutz des Staates setzen. 
Selbstjustiz ist immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert und ich fände es angebracht ein gewisses Bewusstsein für solche Dinge zu entwickeln, anstatt Entwicklungen wie Anonymouskritiklos gutzuheißen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



nyso schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt bei kino.to war aber wohl, dass die Betreiber gleichzeitig die Hoster waren, duckload und andere Hoster wurden von den Betreibern von kino.to betrieben.
> Man hat mit kino.to also auf eigens illegal hochgeladenen Content verlinkt und damit doppelt Kasse gemacht.
> 
> Und da war man dann eben nicht mehr in einer Grauzone, sondern im tiefen Schwarz. Allerdings noch keine Berechtigung kino.to hops zu nehmen, oder?


Seh ich auch so.


King_Sony schrieb:


> Naja, dann wäre es aber ein Grund duckload hoch zunehmen und die kino.to "Besitzer" fest zunehemen, aber nicht die Seite dicht zu machen. Wenn ich irgendwo etwas illegal hochladen *würde*, dürften die ja auch nicht alle anderen legalen Seiten(z.B. Blog, etc.) von mir löschen/sperren nur weil eine illegal ist(oder doch?).


Eventuell gibt es eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür da der Staat das darf?


nyso schrieb:


> MEIN Rootserver wurde auch gehackt. Aber nicht von Anons. Die nutzen die PCs ihrer Unterstützer, die sie ganz bewusst freiwillig dafür zur Verfügung stellen.


 Wäre interessant zu wissen ob das wirklich so ist. Vorallem da ja Anonymus viele Leute sind ohne festen zusammenhang.


----------



## Medcha (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

@Jakob
Da ist schon was dran. Kritiklos möchte ich auch nicht wirken. Das muss natürlich auch differenziert betrachtet werden. Selbstjustiz sowieso. Allerdings würde ich mich über etwas mehr Differenzierung in dieser Diskussion eh freuen, als so plumpe, dumme Sprüche, die in diesem Zusammenhang schon gefallen sind, lesen zu müssen.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Eventuell gibt es eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür da der Staat das darf?


 
Willkür


----------



## Deimos (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Medcha schrieb:


> Sorry, Deimos, aber du klingst genau wie jemand, der etwas ängstlich dem ganzen gegenüber steht. Weil der Staat Hackerattacken nicht mag, sagst du, dann dürfen wir die Mächtigen auch nicht ärgern, sonst sperren die was. Das ist ein Witz, oder? Also lieber schön den Mund halten? So versteh ich dich... Das ist der Stoff aus dem ein blindes Volk gestrickt wird. Tut mit leid, aber so ist es. Ich hoffe aber, ich hab dich missverstanden.


 
Ängstlich? Ich bin nicht der, der sich hochgradig paranoid vor dem allmächtigen, bösen Staat fürchtet. 
Du hast die Message aber offenbar wirklich nicht verstanden. Es gibt konstruktive Wege zur Problemlösung, und es gibt solche, die Anonymous geht.
Aber Aggression, und nichts anderes sind die Aktionen von Anonymous, ist nie eine gute Basis für Frieden. Freiheit geht immer nur so weit, wie sie andere nicht verletzt, alles andere ist purer Egoismus. Und Anonymous zelebriert das regelrecht.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Verminaard (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Ihr tut alle so als waeren aktuelle Kinofilme und Serien etwas lebensnotwendiges.

Um Konzernen meinen Unmut zu zeigen, brauch ich keine illegalen Portale, oder wenn diese geschlossen werden Anonymus und aehnliche Gruppen.
Genausowenig stellen Softwareschmieden und andere wie Sony keine lebensnotwendigen Sachen her die ich zum leben brauche, und wo meine schlechtere
Position gegenueber großen Konzernen missbraucht wird.

Letztendlich sind solche Konzerne von mir als Kunden abhaengig, und wenn ich unzufrieden mit deren Geschaeftspolitik, Produkten oder sonst was bin, dann 
kann ich die soweit steuern, das ich deren Produkte und Angebote nicht konsumiere. In keinster Weise. 
Da gibt es in meinen Augen auch nichts zu diskutieren.
Nur weil jetzt Warner Bros. einen neuen Film rausbringt, der aber ein Abklatsch von einem kurz voher veroeffentlichtem ist, und daher nicht seinen, in meinen Augen, ueberteuerten Eintritt im Kino wert ist, habe ich noch lange nicht das Recht mir in irgendeiner anderen Weise Zugang zu diesem Film zu verschaffen.

Da kann der Konzern noch so boese oder sonst was sein. Die zwingen mich nicht soetwas zu konsumieren.
Ergo wenn ich etwas sehen will, zahle ich oder lass es bleiben.
Wenn ich mir illegal Zugang besorge, darf ich nicht rumheulen, wenn ich dafuer bestraft werde.

Nochmal: es handelt sich hier um nicht ueberlebensnotwendige Luxusgueter, und ich habe absolut null Anspruch darauf die kostenlos zu konsumieren.

Diese ganzen Phrasen mit Freiheit im I-net usw. sind nur vorgeschobene Sachen, um die Illegalitaet irgendwie zu begruenden.
Anonymus und Co sind auch keine Robin Hood's des I-Net.
Einfach nur Leute die sich im I-Net verstecken und Schaden anrichten.
Wenn diese Leute wirklich was bewirken wollen wuerden, wuerden sie das anders angehen, und nicht zeigen: schaut mal her, wir koennen ganz boese hacken.

Ich bin auch absolut kein Freund der GVU, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Das Rechtsverstaendniss einiger hier ist echt sehr fragwuerdig, bin mal gespannt wie diese Leute reagieren, wenns ans eigene Geld geht.

mfG
V.


----------



## MisterG (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das Rechtsverstaendniss einiger hier ist echt sehr fragwuerdig, bin mal gespannt wie diese Leute reagieren, wenns ans eigene Geld geht.
> 
> mfG
> V.


 
Es geht doch ans eigene Geld, geht doch nicht immer nur von eurer eigenen Lage aus. Wenn ich als Schüler zb aus einer finanziell eben nicht so gehobenen Familie komme und der Rest der Klasse von mir aus den neuen Fluch der Karibik schon gesehen hat und darüber redet und mein Kind dann das einzige ist das eben nicht mitreden kann und somit ausgeschlossen wird ergiebt sich doch ein Problem. Das mag nicht lebensnotwendig sein, kann mein Kind aber trotzdem enorm belasten. Also wird der Film eben woanders geguckt - oder meinst du echt jmd wählt freiwillig den Pixelmatsch in einem kleinen Fenster am PC vor einem Tag im Kino mit grosser Leinwand und gutem Sound?



> Aber Aggression, und nichts anderes sind die Aktionen von Anonymous, ist nie eine gute Basis für Frieden.



Frieden war nie eine Option!


----------



## LordArgaron (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MisterG schrieb:


> Es geht doch ans eigene Geld, geht doch nicht immer nur von eurer eigenen Lage aus. Wenn ich als Schüler zb aus einer finanziell eben nicht so gehobenen Familie komme und der Rest der Klasse von mir aus den neuen Fluch der Karibik schon gesehen hat und darüber redet und mein Kind dann das einzige ist das eben nicht mitreden kann und somit ausgeschlossen wird ergiebt sich doch ein Problem. Das mag nicht lebensnotwendig sein, kann mein Kind aber trotzdem enorm belasten. Also wird der Film eben woanders geguckt - oder meinst du echt jmd wählt freiwillig den Pixelmatsch in einem kleinen Fenster am PC vor einem Tag im Kino mit grosser Leinwand und gutem Sound?!


 
Achja und wenn dein Kind als einziges keine neuen NikeAir hat, gehst du welche klauen, dass dein Kind nicht belastet wird oder wie?

EDIT:
Oder warten wir bis sich Demonstranten der Nikefabrik nähern und eine Sitzblockade errichten, sodass keine Kinder mehr benachteiligt werden? Und alle schreien auf, jawohl richtig so!!! Die haben es verdient...


----------



## MisterG (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



LordArgaron schrieb:


> Achja und wenn dein Kind als einziges keine neuen NikeAir hat, gehst du welche klauen, dass dein Kind nicht belastet wird oder wie?



In diesem Fall wird zb oft auf billige Produktkopien aus China bzw dem Osten zurück gegriffen. Märkte entstehen immer nur aus Nachfrage - ob das nun kino.to ist oder Produktpiraterie. Ausserdem sind das oben nur Beispiele die manche hier mal über den Teller-Rand gucken lassen sollen. Nicht allen geht es gut und nicht alle haben die Wahl ob sie ins Kino gehen oder nicht - manche können einfach nicht! Ein gesetzliches Anrecht darauf gibt es wohl nicht - dafür Wege das zu bekommen was man will (auch wenn teils semi-legal).


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Moral und die menschliche Natur sind nicht unbedingt das Gleiche. Offenbar hat das Internet das Unrechtsbewusstsein verändert. Kaum Jemand stiehlt DVD im Medamrkt - selbst die es tun, sind sich im Klaren, was sie tun. Aber im Internet Urheber geschütztes Material beliebig rauf und Runterladen - wird offensichtlich als Kavaliersdelikt- oder gar nicht als Unrecht - betrachtet. Forciert wohl noch von dem absurden Gefühl, unbeobachtet zu sein.

Jaja - die menschliche Natur. Ich bin schon froh, wenn meine Mitmenschen es schaffen, sich nicht dauernd gegenseitig an die Kehle zu gehen.


----------



## MisterG (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Moral und die menschliche Natur sind nicht unbedingt das Gleiche. Offenbar hat das Internet das Unrechtsbewusstsein verändert. Kaum Jemand stiehlt DVD im Medamrkt - selbst die es tun, sind sich im Klaren, was sie tun. Aber im Internet Urheber geschütztes Material beliebig rauf und Runterladen - wird offensichtlich als Kavaliersdelikt- oder gar nicht als Unrecht - betrachtet. Forciert wohl noch von dem absurden Gefühl, unbeobachtet zu sein.
> 
> Jaja - die menschliche Natur. Ich bin schon froh, wenn meine Mitmenschen es schaffen, sich nicht dauernd gegenseitig an die Kehle zu gehen.


 
Diese Tatsache liegt einzig und allein an einer Sache, eine digitale Kopie ist keine Ware wie eine DVD die ich anfassen kann und die nachher im Regal fehlt nachdem ich sie "geladen" habe. Auch kann ich sie beliebig oft kostenlos digital vervielfältigen (mal von Strom und Hardware abgesehen). Deshalb zieht eben auch der Vergleich mit dem "Klauen von materiellen Gütern" nicht! Deshalb müssen neben neuen Gesetzen auch neue Vertriebswege und angepasste Preise her.


----------



## Dooly (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ihr tut alle so als waeren aktuelle Kinofilme und Serien etwas lebensnotwendiges.
> 
> Um Konzernen meinen Unmut zu zeigen, brauch ich keine illegalen Portale, oder wenn diese geschlossen werden Anonymus und aehnliche Gruppen.
> Genausowenig stellen Softwareschmieden und andere wie Sony keine lebensnotwendigen Sachen her die ich zum leben brauche, und wo meine schlechtere
> ...


 

Hi Verminaard,

ich fand deinen Artikel toll. Er hat mich etwas zum umdenken bewogen. Ganz objektiv muss ich sagen das du Recht hast! Vielen Dank für deinen Gedankenanstoß


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.TOT - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



> Wir verurteilen es zutiefst, dass der Staat Teile des Internets  abschaltet.



ob anonymous auch "einschreitet", wenn der staat webseiten von rechtsradikalen oder pädophilen-verbänden abschalten lässt?
(nicht dass ich das vergleichen möchte, aber dann sollte man sich schon eine bessere begründung einfallen lassen)


----------



## kuer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MisterG schrieb:


> Es geht doch ans eigene Geld, geht doch nicht immer nur von eurer eigenen Lage aus. Wenn ich als Schüler zb aus einer finanziell eben nicht so gehobenen Familie komme und der Rest der Klasse von mir aus den neuen Fluch der Karibik schon gesehen hat und darüber redet und mein Kind dann das einzige ist das eben nicht mitreden kann und somit ausgeschlossen wird ergiebt sich doch ein Problem. Das mag nicht lebensnotwendig sein, kann mein Kind aber trotzdem enorm belasten. Also wird der Film eben woanders geguckt - oder meinst du echt jmd wählt freiwillig den Pixelmatsch in einem kleinen Fenster am PC vor einem Tag im Kino mit grosser Leinwand und gutem Sound?
> 
> 
> 
> Frieden war nie eine Option!





Sorry, aber wenn das ein Freispruch werden soll, muss ich über die Fragwürdigkeit des Arguments lachen
. Sollte ein Kind ausgegrenzt werden, weil es etwas nicht mitbekommen hat und die Eltern erlauben Ilegalietät um es zu kompensieren, so haben die Eltern in mehrfacher Hinsicht versagt!
Ersten haben sie dem Kind keinen Respekt vor dem Eigentum anderer beigebracht. Zweitens haben sie dem Kind die Wertigkeit des eigenen Habens erklärt und zum schluss haben sie es nicht geschafft dem Kind ein Selbstbewustsein mit zu geben. Im großen und ganzen muss man dann den Eltern einen großen Vorwurf machen und ihnen unvermögen unterstellen!
Was ich von diesen ganzen Hackerangriffen halte, glaube ich kann man sich denken. Das ind in meinen AUgen Kinder, die meinen so irgend etwas zu bewegen (warscheinlich mit geringen Selbstbewustsein). Das Gegenteil ist der Fall und es geht sogar alles zu meinen lasten. Oder was glaubt ihr wer die neuen Systeme der Firmen bezahlen wird? Wer wird wohl die neuen Anstrengungen für mehr Sicherheitssysteme bezahlen. Doch wohl nur der Kunde, also wir. SIehe Sony. Erlicher Kunden und Gamer wurden ausgesperrt. Die dummen Hacker schaden auch den Usern und nicht ur den Firmen. Jubelt ihr auch einem Einbrecher zu, der euch gerad die Wohnung ausräumt?
Auch die Leute die eingestellt werden um den blöden Hackern auf die Spur zu kommen, werden von Steuergeldern bezahlt, was wieder uns alle Geld kostet. Wan verstehen die deppen das, das sie der Algemeinheit in den Arsch treten. SO dumm kann doch niemend sein 
Wir haben ganz andere Möglichkeinten als Kunde (wurde hier glaube ich schon erwähnt) Drüber sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Aber da jubeln Kiddys lieber Hackern zu, die einen großen wirtschaftlichen Schaden verursachen, genau wie solche Seiten wie KINO.TO, die STraftaten begünstigen.


----------



## LordArgaron (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Eben, zu so ziemlich jeder Disusskion die ich führe passt jenes Argument: Das Leben ist kein Ponnyhof.
Heut' zu Tage hat sich eine gewisse irrationalität in den Köpfen der Bürger eingebrannt. Argumente und Tatsachen werden zu eigenen gunsten verdreht (Veralgemeinerung - keine persönlichen Beschuldigungen). Ich komme aus Lettland und weiß daher wie es richtig armen Leuten geht, da ist noch ein ganz anderes Kaliber was Raubkopien, Schwarzmarkt und Plagiate angeht. So leid mir die Menschen tun, kann man die "Straftaten" dennoch nicht gutheißen. Deutschland hat ein einigermaßen funktionierendes Soziales Netz, welches uns vor solchen Verhältnissen bewahrt. Klar Offtipic, aber denkt mal nach...


----------



## Johnny05 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Sorry aber Ich kann den ganzen Stress um kino.to nicht nachvollziehen.Mir ist es völlig egal das solche (halb)-illegalen Portale geschlossen werden und die Betreiber dafür bestraft werden.Bis vor ein paar Monaten kannte ich diese Seite überhaupt nicht bis ein Arbeitskollege meinte"schau doch da mal rein findest viele gute Serien und Filme völlig umsonst".Ich habe mich nicht einmal 30 Sekunden auf dieser Seite aufgehalten um zu erkennen das das ein absolut faules Angebot war.Dazu die "Qualität" der angebotenen Filme und Serien,nee mal ehrlich das will man sich nicht wirklich antun.Wenn Ich einen Film haben will,kauf Ich den für ein paar Euronen im Laden als Bluray und brauche nicht solche Portale.


----------



## MisterG (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



kuer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn das ein Freispruch werden soll, muss ich über die Fragwürdigkeit des Arguments lachen
> . Sollte ein Kind ausgegrenzt werden, weil es etwas nicht mitbekommen hat und die Eltern erlauben Ilegalietät um es zu kompensieren, so haben die Eltern in mehrfacher Hinsicht versagt!
> Ersten haben sie dem Kind keinen Respekt vor dem Eigentum anderer beigebracht. Zweitens haben sie dem Kind die Wertigkeit des eigenen Habens erklärt und zum schluss haben sie es nicht geschafft dem Kind ein Selbstbewustsein mit zu geben. Im großen und ganzen muss man dann den Eltern einen großen Vorwurf machen und ihnen unvermögen unterstellen!



Und wo hast du das her? Knigges Erziehungsportal 3te Edition? Das ist so weit von der Realität entfernt dass es schon weh tut. Auch rede ich nicht davon es den "Kindern" zu erlauben, den sie machen es einfach. Damit sind jetzt auch Jugendliche gemeint. Und wer jetzt mit der schlauen Idee kommt man müsse das kontrollieren lebt wohl oder übel im Wunderland.

Jier wimmelt es ja nur so von schlechtgelaunten Moralaposteln und Spiessern im Forum.


----------



## Deimos (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

@Verminaard
  Volle Zustimmung zu deinem Beitrag auf der letzten Seite.

  @MisterG
Ich frage mich gerade, wer hier weit von der Realität weg ist.


MisterG schrieb:


> Es geht doch ans eigene Geld, geht doch nicht  immer nur von eurer eigenen Lage aus. Wenn ich als Schüler zb aus einer  finanziell eben nicht so gehobenen Familie komme und der Rest der Klasse  von mir aus den neuen Fluch der Karibik schon gesehen hat und darüber  redet und mein Kind dann das einzige ist das eben nicht mitreden kann  und somit ausgeschlossen wird ergiebt sich doch ein Problem. Das mag  nicht lebensnotwendig sein, kann mein Kind aber trotzdem enorm belasten.  Also wird der Film eben woanders geguckt - oder meinst du echt jmd  wählt freiwillig den Pixelmatsch in einem kleinen Fenster am PC vor  einem Tag im Kino mit grosser Leinwand und gutem Sound?


Kann ja wohl nicht dein Ernst sein, oder? "Enorme Belastung" für das Kind, ich bitte dich. Selbst wenn es für das Kind vielleicht ein, zwei Tage unangenehm sein sollte, sollte sich der langfristige psychologische Schaden in Grenzen halten, nur weil es Fluch der Karibik nicht gesehen hat, meinst du nicht auch?  Macht den Kleinen nur härter, passt schon.

Aber da davon auszugehen ist, dass du das wirklich so meinst: Berechtigt das zum Diebstahl? Im Vergleich zu Bill Gates bin ich arm wie eine Kirchenmaus; darf ich deshalb einen Ferrari klauen, um in der High Society keine dummen Sprüche ernten zu müssen?
Warum sollte Ungleichheit eine Straftat legitimieren?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Verminaard (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



MisterG schrieb:


> Jier wimmelt es ja nur so von schlechtgelaunten Moralaposteln und Spiessern im Forum.



Ich bin weder ein Moralapostel noch ein Spiesser, aber ich habe großen Respekt vor Menschen die fuer ihr Geld arbeiten.
Viele davon werden ausgebeutet und schlecht bezahlt, aber was du willst, ist das Menschen fuer dich umsonst arbeiten sollen.

Ich kann es nocheinmal erwaehnen: es geht hier nicht um lebensnotwendige Dinge, es geht um Luxusgueter, und Leute wie du wollen fuer soetwas nicht bezahlen.
Und deswegen hoert man immer und immer wieder die gleichen Ausreden und Ausfluechte.
Lies dir mal Threads durch wo es um illegale Kopien (ich weigere mich noch immer den Ausdruck Raubkopie zu verwenden) geht, und du wirst lesen, das ich gar nicht so unrecht habe.
Da kommen "Argumente" wie: man klaut ja nichts, ich kopiere ja nur, es ist ja noch immer vorhanden; waer die Software/Film/Musik besser wuerde ich ja bezahlen, aber das ist es mir nicht wert; dieser Konzern gaengelt mich mit unmoeglichen Kopierschutz, deswegen bezahle ich nicht dafuer; etc; etc....

...und du kommst hier mit Kindern die im Schulhof nicht mitreden koennen.
Da denke ich mir: WTF! ich selber haette gerne Kinder, aber aus diversen Gruenden habe ich es bisher sein lassen, u.A. finanzielle Gruende (und nein ich bin nicht Allgemeinleistungsempfaenger, ich arbeite selbst), und da gibt es einen Haufen Menschen die gedankenlos Kinder in die Welt setzten, fuer die ich mitzahle, und die dann noch irgendwelche Rechte einfordern...
Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, muss ich es sein lassen. Ich bin da so radikal das ich auch Kinder dazuzaehle, obwohl das Fortpflanzen in unserer Gesellschaft wohl jedem zusteht, egal ob man es schafft alle zu versorgen oder nicht. Die Allgemeinheit ist ja eh da und wird alle auffangen....

my 2 cents

@ Deimios 
ty 



Dooly schrieb:


> Hi Verminaard,
> 
> ich fand deinen Artikel  toll. Er hat mich etwas zum umdenken bewogen. Ganz objektiv muss ich  sagen das du Recht hast! Vielen Dank für deinen Gedankenanstoß



Danke auch dir


----------



## Crispy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



> Um gegen Menschenrechtsverletzungen im Iran zu protestieren, griff das Kollektiv am Internationalen Tag der Arbeit 2011 diverse Internetseiten staatlicher iranischer Stellen an.[53] In Folge der DoS-Attacken stellten einige Seiten zeitweise ihren Betrieb ein. Rund einen Monat später gelang Anonymous-Aktivisten Medienberichten zufolge das Eindringen in Server des iranischen Außenministeriums, wodurch sie rund 10.000 gespeicherte E-Mails erbeuteten.[54]
> 
> Am 1. Mai 2011 nahmen deutschsprachige Anonymous-Aktivisten unter der Bezeichnung „Operation Blitzkrieg“ auch rechtsextreme Webseiten ins Visier. Seit diesem Tag waren einige deutsche und österreichische rechtsextreme Webseiten, Mailorder und Internetforen nicht mehr zugänglich, weitere internationale Plattformen mit rechtsextremen Inhalt standen im Fokus. Auch hier wurde das DoS-Verfahren angewendet. In einem zuvor verbreiteten Video verurteilte das Kollektiv die Unfähigkeit der Neonazis, andere Kulturen zu akzeptieren und Antisemitismus in das kollektive Bewusstsein der Gesellschaft eingebrannt zu haben. Via Twitter wurde der Verlauf der Aktion online dokumentiert.[55][56]
> 
> ...



Vll sollte man sich einfach mal im klaren sein, was Anonymous schon getan hat, und was sie noch machen werden. Ich verstehe nicht wieso sie von vielen als Verbecher beschimpft werden, denn sie bereichern ja nicht sich selbst, sondern Kämpfen für Freiheit im Internet, und gegen ihrer Meinung nach rechtswiedrige Organisationen und menschenfeindliche Regierungen

Viele Menschen haben eben einfach Angst sich gegen den Staat aufzulehnen, und wollen die Augen nicht öffnen. Ichh selbst habe Kino.to fast nie benutzt, aber is es richtig das der Staat Seiten abschaltet die in einer rechtlichen Grauzone handeln? Das BKA hat auch in eben jener Grauzone gehandelt, bestraft wurde leztlich die GVU. Absolut richtig. 

Möchtet ihr in einem Staat leben der alles und jeden abschaltet? Man müsst ihr alle Schiss haben... 

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Jakob (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



> Über  kino.to werden nach Angaben der  Ermittler Raubkopien von Spielfilmen  und Serien illegal verbreitet. Das  Portal listet dabei Links auf  Filmeanbieter auf. *Es gebe aber eine  organisatorische Verbindung  zwischen Portal und den Anbietern, betonte  Klein.* Die Internetadresse  kino.to ist in  Tonga in der Südsee registriert. Allein dies zeige, dass  der Betreiber  Unseriöses vorgehabt habe. Die Server stehen allerdings  größtenteils in  Europa.


Bundesweite Razzia: "Kino.to" abgeschaltet - taz.de

Die Abschaltung von kino.to war absolut rechtens und begründet. Die Betreiber von kino.to haben in keiner rechtlichen Grauzone gehandelt, sondern ganz klar illegal.
Der Staat schaltet eben nicht alles und jeden ab. Deshalb heißt er auch Rechtsstaat. Selbstjustiz ist genau das, was mit dem Rechtsstaatsprinzip versucht wird zu vermeiden.
Denn Selbstjustiz kann nicht objektiv sein. Sehr gut ist das hier sichtbar. Die Filmindustrie ist ganz klar im Recht und Kino.to im Unrecht. Ich denke die meisten hier werden mir zustimmen, dass Selbstjustiz eben nicht die Lösung solcher Probleme ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Jakob schrieb:


> Bundesweite Razzia: "Kino.to" abgeschaltet - taz.de
> 
> Die Abschaltung von kino.to war absolut rechtens und begründet. Die Betreiber von kino.to haben in keiner rechtlichen Grauzone gehandelt, sondern ganz klar illegal.
> Der Staat schaltet eben nicht alles und jeden ab. Deshalb heißt er auch Rechtsstaat. Selbstjustiz ist genau das, was mit dem Rechtsstaatsprinzip versucht wird zu vermeiden.
> Denn Selbstjustiz kann nicht objektiv sein. Sehr gut ist das hier sichtbar. Die Filmindustrie ist ganz klar im Recht und Kino.to im Unrecht. Ich denke die meisten hier werden mir zustimmen, dass Selbstjustiz eben nicht die Lösung solcher Probleme ist.


 
Ich sehe es nicht anders...alle die jemals dort nen Film guckten sollten bestraft werden...vor allem zuerst die Betreiber!!! Und diese Hacker gehören auch bestraft.


----------



## Fl0o0 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Wobei diejenigen, die die Filme nur anschauen nicht mit einer hohen Strafe rechnen müssen. 
Der, der die Filme hochlädt und den anderen zur Verfügung stellt wird eher härter bestraft.


----------



## PK.Mailo (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



Fl0o0 schrieb:


> Wobei diejenigen, die die Filme nur anschauen nicht mit einer hohen Strafe rechnen müssen.
> Der, der die Filme hochlädt und den anderen zur Verfügung stellt wird eher härter bestraft.



Finde ich nicht.

Derjenige der sich die Filme anschaut, unterstützt das ganze ja auch noch. Die Strafe wäre dann gleich in meine Augen.

Ich für meinen Teil würde einfach die Finger von solchen Sachen lassen. Es bringt doch einfach nix. Und "Halb"-illigale Dinge
gibst nicht. Bedenkt auch, das es für Anwälte ein einfaches ist an eure IP und somit an eure Adresse zu kommen. Dafür gibt
es extra Firmen die nichts anderes machen als solche Leute zu verfolgen. Egal ob "Anbieter" oder "Nutzer".

Ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung. Seit 2006 muss zur IP Identifizierung nicht mehr der Staatsanwalt vorher abnicken.
Heute bekommt man ganz einfach eine Auskunft über´s Zivilrecht. 
Diese ganzen Sachen sind nicht mehr auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen. Natürlich ist das ganze noch in vielen Dingen eine
rechtliche Grauzone, aber grade das animiert Anwälte dazu möglichst hohe Strafen rauszuholen. 

Mehr Info´s gibbet hier: http://www.wbs-law.de


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Solche Sachen anschauen war aber eben nicht ausdrücklich verboten, und damit ist es bis auf weiteres legal. 

Erst alles ausheben und dann erst Gesetze erlassen um Leute danach dann zu bestrafen, für etwas was zum "Tat"zeitpunkt eben noch legal war, gibts nicht.

Klar, die Betreiber haben sich, damit das sie selber gehostet haben, absolut strafbar gemacht und gehören verknackt. Aber 4-5 Millionen Deutsche Nutzer, wer will die alle verknacken?


----------



## King_Sony (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



nyso schrieb:


> Erst alles ausheben und dann erst Gesetze erlassen um Leute danach dann zu bestrafen, für etwas was zum "Tat"zeitpunkt eben noch legal war, gibts nicht


 
Seh ich auch so. Und da kino.to an sich nicht illegal ist, hätten sie die Seite nicht dicht machen dürfen. die ganzen Seiten, auf denen die Vids gehosted waren, sind natürlich zu recht dicht gemacht worden.



> Klar, die Betreiber haben sich, damit das sie selber gehostet haben, absolut strafbar gemacht und gehören verknackt. Aber 4-5 Millionen Deutsche Nutzer, wer will die alle verknacken?



Dann hätten sie einen Grund eine Massenbestellung für Fußfesseln zu tätigen. Das gäbe ordentlich Rabatt ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



nyso schrieb:


> Solche Sachen anschauen war aber eben nicht ausdrücklich verboten, und damit ist es bis auf weiteres legal.



Das muss bezweifelt werden. Beim "Anschauen" entsteht im Hintergrund eine Vervielfältigung des Werks. Und eine unerlaubte Vervielfältigung (auch temporär) könnte sehr wohl strafbar sein.

Unter den Juristen ist es aktuell strittig, ob der §44a UrhG dem entgegen steht. Meiner Meinung nach, nein.


----------



## King_Sony (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

Wobei andere sage, dass diese "Kopie" nicht nutzbar ist. Und wegen diesen zwei Ansichten ist es eine Grauzone ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

"Nutzbar" ist eher zwielichtig zu sehen, da die temporäre Vervielfältigung in diesem Fall für das Streaming und Ansehen dessen "genutzt" wird.


----------



## _HKT_ (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*

habe grade ein kleinen  Bericht auf 3sat gesehen über Anonymus passt zwar jetzt nicht zum aktuelle aber eventuell interessiert es einen von euch


Gruß HKT


3sat.Mediathek - Video: Wer ist Anonymus? (neues, 17/06/11)


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kino.tot - Anonymus schlägt zurück!*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wobei andere sage, dass diese "Kopie" nicht nutzbar ist. Und wegen diesen zwei Ansichten ist es eine Grauzone ^^


 
Nja man nehme die Datei & füge die Endung .avi hinzu.
Schon ist diese Kopie nutzbar.


----------

